# Moving email and address book from one computer to anther?



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know how/if this can be done?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 24, 2008)

Depends on your e-mail program. What are you using?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Depends on your e-mail program. What are you using?



Thunderbird.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 24, 2008)

Thunderbird Help: Thunderbird FAQ


----------



## danmpem (Jun 24, 2008)

I did that with Thunderbird once. A word for the wise from the still-haven't-figured-it-out-yet: Make sure you back up the WHOLE Thunderbird folder - not just that small sub folder some sites recommend you do. I didn't look to see what the link above says. Just as a precaution, make sure you save the whole Thunderbird folder from Program Files.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2008)

Success!!!!!

Thanks all!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2008)

I also discovered that if you use Firefox you can get an add-on that will sync your bookmarks on several computers via the internet. It's called Foxmark. You can Google it. But I'm sure that everyone else already knows about such things.


----------

